# Amplificador para mosfet canal N



## xisto (Oct 20, 2018)

Esta es una proposición de un amplificador que estoy por construir .Si pueden revisen la simulación con NI14 y me recomiendan como mejorarlo.Saludos
Solo que RatMayor no se entere


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 21, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> . . . Solo que RatMayor no se entere


¿¿¿  ???


----------



## xisto (Oct 21, 2018)

La cuestión esta en que él tiene una forma particular de colaborarme . La ultima ves que le pedí ayuda me dijo que si podía ayudarme con esta simulación pero no quería. Jajajjajaaa. En cuestión este proyecto lo lleve a la practica y me funciona solo quiero sugerencias para contribuir a mejorar esto si es posible luego dejare un pcb final para todo aquel que se interese .en la simulación use mosfet irfp244 pero no encontre los modelos de simulación en el NI14  que son en realidad pretendo usar irfp240 ó irfp250 .


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 22, 2018)

¿ En que programa se abre ?. Saludos.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 22, 2018)

En multisim 14


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> ¿ En que programa se abre ?. Saludos.


 
Aqui una imagen :


----------



## xisto (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## endryc1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Dejame hacerte la pregunta del dia. ? Ya no vas a hacer class D ¿


----------



## xisto (Oct 23, 2018)

Prototipo de mi pcb . Endryc estoy esperando conseguir los 74hc00 y unos irs20957 .Sigo en el juego amigo mas firme que nunca.Saludos


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Tengo un contacto para las piezas . Lo que no se es si llegara hasta tu provincia.


----------



## xisto (Oct 27, 2018)

Gracias amigo por tenerme en cuenta .Pueda que nos regañen los administradores si cuchichiamos de componentes por aquí . busquemos otra vía de comunicación ya que no entenderán la necesidad de que se tiene en Cuba de localizar partes de calidad para nuestros proyectos  y lo difícil que se torna conseguirlas. Para estar a tono con las reglas del Foro le sugiero eso .Saludos


----------



## xisto (Oct 27, 2018)

Del proyecto logre modificando la salida con bjt bajar la distorsión a 0.040 sacando 600w pronto estaré de de practicas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> Gracias amigo por tenerme en cuenta .Pueda que nos regañen los administradores si cuchichiamos de componentes por aquí . busquemos otra vía de comunicación ya que no entenderán la necesidad de que se tiene en Cuba de localizar partes de calidad para nuestros proyectos  y lo difícil que se torna conseguirlas. Para estar a tono con las reglas del Foro le sugiero eso .Saludos


 
Si hablan de componentes de prueba y reemplazo de éste amplificador , no habría problemas. Para los demás existen los mensajes privados sin preámbulo.

Si hay algo de lo que no pueden quejarse los Foristas de Cuba, que siempre les hemos buscado datos , datasheets , diagramas y demás cuestiones que por su restringido acceso a Internet , bajísima velocidad , altísimo coste , además de bloqueos de sitios para ellos , era inalcanzable , y entonces se los bajábamos como archivos adjuntos dentro del Foro para que no sufrieran bloqueos propios y extranjeros.

Saludos !


----------



## xisto (Nov 9, 2018)

El amplificador con mosfet esta funcionando sin dar problemas .Ahora enfrascado en las pruebas para hacerlo funcionar con bjt modificando la configuración de salida. Este es la mascara de componentes de mi pcb tengo que corregir la posición de algunos componentes que no correspondieron con la distribución de pines de algunos de los transistores


----------



## guarod (Nov 10, 2018)

Si fue éste el que hiciste, tendrías que hacerle ésta modificación.


----------



## xisto (Nov 10, 2018)

Saludos en  esto es lo que estoy trabajando ,un poco desorganizado pero es la idea .Gracias por la sugerencia .Dígame que cree la thd


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 10, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> Saludos en  esto es lo que estoy trabajando ,_*un poco desorganizado*_ pero es la idea .Gracias por la sugerencia .Dígame que cree la thd



*¿ Un poco desorganizado ?, *Tu simulación provoca dolor.

Tuve la intensión de revisar tu circuito pero me resultó imposible. El dolor en los ojos y el de cabeza me lo impidió.


----------



## xisto (Nov 10, 2018)

Perdone maestro lo acomodare para que este listo y agradable a la vista y el entendimiento


----------



## xisto (Nov 12, 2018)

Ahora pienso que se pueda reconocer .No soy diseñador solo pego cosas así que esto necesita mentes especializadas.Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2018)

xisto dijo:


> Ahora pienso que se pueda reconocer .No soy diseñador solo pego cosas así que esto necesita mentes especializadas.Saludos


*¡ Mucho mejor ! *


----------



## xisto (Nov 13, 2018)

Ahora que me faltaría agregarle para que quede al 100% tengo pcb listo para planchar pero sin la aprobación de expertos solo quedara en el papel.


----------



## xisto (Nov 21, 2018)

Para el compañero endryc .No encontré como enviarlo por otra viá


----------



## xisto (Nov 22, 2018)

Este es el que estoy por probar.(incluir en respuesta de endryc)


----------

